# Tree offroad park in Alto Tx



## Prairiedogg700 (Aug 18, 2010)

We have a crew heading up there at the end of march and i was wondering if anybody has been on a normal weekend.If so how are the trails,mud,etc.


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

Some of the best trails around. Trails run in and around pine plantation, and are mainly sandy. Lots of good elevation changes. some good whoops to jump. we were there last fall when ALL the parks were pretty dry. There is a large lake in the middle with feeder creeks on upper end and coves all of which should be good for mud. Looked like a lot of other places there should be muddy by now. This is a really good park the owner is Oscar. I was really impressed when I met him Excellent person that cares about his park and customers. Look up Jacobs ATV adv. on the net he did a good review with pics. Hope this helps.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

there is no mud at tree offroad park .. and the owner is a horse's azz.. i would travel another 30 minutes to river run or mud creek.. jmo.. ihave been when it was dry and after a good rain .. no mud but if your into trails then that would be up your alley


----------

